# MPK rooflight cover replacement



## jimmac (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of a stockist of MPK 400mm X 400mm roof vent covers (not complete assy) who may post overseas


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have just bought two replacement inner flyscreen and roller blinds from Autosleepers ( around £24 each).

They have a very good spares dept and will sure to be able to help with sending the right parts. There are quite a few variations with the inner flyscreen covers on the 400 x 400 MPK roof vent as used by various manufacturers .. if you go to Autosleepers you will be certain that they will be the right ones for your Executive :wink:

I suggest that you call them on 01386 853338 asking for the spares dept.

Or use the Online Contact Form <<<

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It just so happens that I've got a complete unit new in the box lying around, if you want it you can have it for £20 the lot plus whatever postage is involved.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ahem! Should this be in "Website Help"?

Gerald


----------



## jimmac (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks to all replies
am new to MHF so if I have used the wrong application or site I appologise


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

jimmac said:


> thanks to all replies
> am new to MHF so if I have used the wrong application or site I appologise


Hi jimmac

Welcome to MHF as a subscriber and don't worry it can be confusing where to post a question. ( and geraldandannie was just having a little dig at us mods not at you :lol: )

I am guessing that the problem with your rooflight is that the two little hinges on the flyscreen/rollerblind have broken, that is the usual problem, it seems to be a bit of weak design in an otherwise good rooflight.

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again jimmac

Thanks for the PM explaining that it is the dome that you need to replace not the flyscreen. The domes are available separately, one of the places that advertise them online can be found

>> HERE <<

They invite international calls to the sales line so I assume they will ship out to you.

I think that Autosleepers spares dept may have them.
There are also some sellers on Ebay , so worth a search there. 
Gaspodes offer of a complete unit sounds good too :wink:

Mike


----------

